# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  First Snow!!!

## MIke R

yes I know it  isn't much at all..BUT ITS A START!!!

----------


## Petri

We're so close to the first snow "down here" next to the sea as well..  I'll be putting the studded winter tires to the car tomorrow.

----------


## MIke R

Petri..you'll be pleased to know we have Nokian Tires on 3 of the 4 cars

----------


## Petri

> Petri..you'll be pleased to know we have Nokian Tires on 3 of the 4 cars



Need to buy their shares  :Big Grin: 

We had their Hakkapeliitta 4 studded tires on the old car but I haven't yet checked what we got with our current Golf 1.2 TSI.

The new Hakkapeliitta 7's have got stellar reviews in the nordic tests for this winter (there's an annual test that the countries do together), but their tires have been at the top three or so pretty much all the time.  Very popular in Russia, they even have a big factory there.  The winter tires for central Europe are just piece of crap in our weather, had them for one winter and it was better to take the bus instead.

They also make summer tires but I'm not familiar with them.

Nokian Tires used to be part of the Nokia known today as the mobile phone company but they split back in 1988.

----------


## MIke R

I love em.....you guys over there know how to make a tire...without a doubt its the quietest SUV tire I have ever had..no hum or whine whatsoever...we  got 60 thousand miles out of the last set and thats beating them up pretty good..for one we live on a private unpaved road..and now they are on both Subarus

----------


## fins85258

HiHo

Just got off the phone with Karen and she says they are having flurries down in Gilford. I noticed on the Intellicast radar yesterday you were getiing snow up in Waterville and Mt Washington.

----------


## MIke R

yep....Lloyd and Pat just walked into the shop and its spitting snow as I write this..tell Karen we had a terrific meal at Lago on the Lake in Meredeth the other night

----------


## KevinS

> tell Karen we had a terrific meal at Lago on the Lake in Meredeth the other night



I like Lago for lunch.  Try the Lakehouse Restaurant in the Church Landing hotel, another of the Inns at Mills Falls, sometime.

----------


## fins85258

ya need to give Walters Basin in Holderness a try

----------


## MIke R

Walters is where I keep my boat...I'm there all the time...love it

----------

